# Cheyenne?



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

What the heck is going on at the Cheyenne trial being held in beautiful Wellington, Colorado? 

Come on Lainee or David, curious people want to know.

Thanks


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Umm we lost interest right about the time we showed up and trained...Bullet is retired so we only ran Q with Mangohead....sleeping in our own beds tonight.

"No! Here!" Regards...


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Dave and Lainee are Pikes Peak
This is Cheyenne
just sayin .....


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Slow down on the updates! It's hard to keep up.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

12 dogs going to last test in the open

Edwards 1st with Boone in Q

thats all i got


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Heard (2d hand) Colby and ? won Open. Colby qualifies for both Nat'ls


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Philip Carson said:


> Heard (2d hand) Colby and ? won Open. Colby qualifies for both Nat'ls


Way to go Northrup


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Open. 
1st Northrop with Colby
2nd Edwards with Jade 
3rd and 4th eckett not sure which dogs.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

A big Congrats to Northrup & Colby. An Amateur win two weeks ago, an Open & Amt. Jam and now the Big Open Win, wow, Colorado trials have been great for you, two.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Dave and Lainee are Pikes Peak
> This is Cheyenne
> just sayin .....



So you are going to be the official reporter for Cheyenne?? Sweet!!!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

sorry, not there, waiting for results like you


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

As per their respective facebook pages, Lauren Hays and Slider won the AM and Kenny Trott got 1st and 3rd in the derby with Gordy and Willie respectively.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!! Way to go Northrup, and Lauren!!

Aaron*


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

All results on EE


----------

